# Futterkorb



## EgoZocker (15. August 2005)

War gestern das erste Mal am Main mit meiner Feederrute unterwegs. Der Aufbau der Montage hat gut geklappt. Nur beim Füllen des Futterkorbs war ich mir nicht sicher: wie fest soll ich das Futter in den Korb drücken?
Verwende als Futter Paniermehl mit Mais, Maden und Backaroma als Zusatz. Die Strömung an dieser Stelle ist leicht bis mittel.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Alleskönner (15. August 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*

Bei Starker Strömung drück ich es ganz fest rein,damit löst es sich langsam ab und hinterlest eine schöne Duftnote:l:q.
Bei Mittel bzw. leichter Strömung mach ich es nur leicht rein!


----------



## Pikebite (15. August 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*

Hallo Ego,

wie fest Du das Futter andrückst ist nicht so wichtig, entscheidend ist, wie klebrig das Zeug ist. Wenn du nach 5 Minuten einholst und es hängt noch Futter im Korb, dann klebt es zu sehr!

Ein lockeres Futter kannst du auch sehr fest andrücken, es wird sich im Wasser trotzdem zügig aus dem Korb lösen.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (15. August 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*

Es reicht sicherlich, wenn du von beiden seiten mit einem finger preßt-ansonsten mach die probe aufs exempel und drück mal so fest du kannst und guckst, obs drinbleibt - wahrscheinlich ja. jetzt gehst du solange mit dem druck runter, bis der korb leer ist wenn er zurückkommt. Nun nochmal ne nummer weniger dann paßts.

Ist natürlich abhängig vom Futter (Klebkraft) sowie der zugegebenen Wassermenge, Futter zum Feedern ist trockener anzumischen als Futter, das als Ball eingeworfen wird, da es sich am Grund schnell auflösen soll.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Alleskönner (15. August 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*



			
				Pikebite schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ego,
> 
> wie fest Du das Futter andrückst ist nicht so wichtig, entscheidend ist, wie klebrig das Zeug ist. Wenn du nach 5 Minuten einholst und es hängt noch Futter im Korb, dann klebt es zu sehr!
> 
> Ein lockeres Futter kannst du auch sehr fest andrücken, es wird sich im Wasser trotzdem zügig aus dem Korb lösen.


Stimmt!Wobei ich viele schon gesehen habe,die das Futter so klebrig machen das es noch beim 5 mal reinholen drin ist:q


----------



## EgoZocker (15. August 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*

Vielen Dank! Werd es dann mal morgen probieren #6


----------



## saiblingfreak 123 (15. August 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*

Hi also ich mache dass immer so ich nehme den korb mache meine hand unten an die Öffnung und dann fülle ich mit meiner anderen hand einfach das futter rein(einfach drüberkippen) und dann drücke ich es leicht zusammen!Noch ein Tipp: Nehme einen eimer und werfe den futterkorb samt futter aus einem meter entfernung rein!Wenn das futter drinnen bleibt ist es gut!Aber achtung dass fütter nicht zu stark zusammen drücken sonst bleibt dass futter im korb und dass lockt die fische nicht an sondern verscheucht sie!

Gruß michi und petri heil


----------



## Alleskönner (15. August 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*



			
				saiblingfreak 123 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi also ich mache dass immer so ich nehme den korb mache meine hand unten an die Öffnung und dann fülle ich mit meiner anderen hand einfach das futter rein(einfach drüberkippen) und dann drücke ich es leicht zusammen!Noch ein Tipp: Nehme einen eimer und werfe den futterkorb samt futter aus einem meter entfernung rein!Wenn das futter drinnen bleibt ist es gut!Aber achtung dass fütter nicht zu stark zusammen drücken sonst bleibt dass futter im korb und dass lockt die fische nicht an sondern verscheucht sie!
> 
> Gruß michi und petri heil


Das verscheucht sie?Warumm hab ich letzterzeit so viel gefangen|kopfkrat:q.Im Rhein muss das Futter fest im Korb sein,sonst ist im Korb nichts mehr drinne bevor er überhaupt den Grund berührt hat!


----------



## DerSchneider (16. August 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*

Moinsen 

ich finde das kommt sehr auf das Futter und den Inhalt an, im See zum Beispiel drück ich mein Futter auch sehr stark in den Korb wenn ich viele Lebendköder im Futter habe.
Am besten ist du schaust dir das Verhalten deines Futters mal an (Regentonne etc.) in der leichten-mittleren Strömung machst es dann nen bischen fester,mit dem Einholen is das nicht sehr genau da das Futter beim Einholen aus dem Korb gespült wird,wenn es nach einem zügigen Einholen noch im Korb ist,ist es schon sehr nass.
Wenn die Strömung mehr wird musst du dir auch Gedanken über das Gewicht deines Futters machen.


----------



## Alleskönner (16. August 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*

Wenn ich Maden im Futter hab,dan wird es gedrückt bis zum geht nicht mehr!
Ist halt wirklich sone Sache was für ein Futter,welche Wasserbedingungen,Lebendfutter usw. Ich hab es auch erst nach einer Zeit rausgefuden was für Wassermängen bei welchen Futter und was für einem Gewässer!


----------



## saiblingfreak 123 (16. August 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*



			
				Alleskönner schrieb:
			
		

> Das verscheucht sie?Warumm hab ich letzterzeit so viel gefangen|kopfkrat:q.Im Rhein muss das Futter fest im Korb sein,sonst ist im Korb nichts mehr drinne bevor er überhaupt den Grund berührt hat!


Oc ich mein wenn der korb den grund erreicht hat und sich trotzdem nicht leert und wenn man die montage rausholt dass das ganze futter noch im korb ist!


----------



## EgoZocker (17. August 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*

War gestern also am Main und es hat ganz gut geklappt #6 . Konnte drei größere Rotaugen so um die 30cm rausholen. Von Brassen allerdings keine Spur (vielleicht stehen die ja weiter draußen #c ). Muss noch ein bisschen das zielgenaue Werfen üben :m , aber sonst ist das Feedern ne tolle Sache  !


----------



## Mozzer (18. August 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*

Ich habe das Futter in einem Eimer mit möglichst großer Öffnung (Farbeneimer von der letzten Renovierung), kannst auch ne Futterwanne kaufen, sind aber schlechter zu transportieren. Plumps, läßt du den Futterkorb von oben reifallen  und greifst so von oben in den Eimer, dass du den Daumen gegenüber  der einen, die Finger gegenüber der anderen Öffnung hast und machst 2 Greifbewegungen und schiebst dabei von beiden Seiten gleichzeitig das Futter rein. Wenn der Korb voll ist, drückst du mit dieser Greifbewegung von beiden Seiten auf das Futter. Ergebnis wie beim Pfeifenstopfen: in der Mitte recht locker, außen fester. Wenn du etwas Übung hast, dauert es so keine drei Sekunden und der Futterkorb ist neu bestückt. 

Im Angelladen bekommst du Fertigmischungen light, medium, heavy, vielleicht mal damit experimentieren. Und auch spezielle Mischungen für Brassen z.B. Im Main habe ich super Brassen gefangen mit der Feedermischung Medium und Brassen spezial (Mosella), beides zu gleichen Teilen gemischt und Maden rein. Bei Brassen gern welche mit den dunklen Puppen, da stehen Brassen voll drauf. 

Und das zielgenaue Werfen ist ganz leicht. Sobald du bei den ersten Würfen an der Stelle gelandet bist, wo du eigentlich hin willst, klemmst du die Schnur in den Schnurclip deiner Rolle ein. Das ist so eine kleine Zunge an der Spule, mußte mal gucken ob deine sowas hat. Die Schnur läßt du dort eingeklemmt und beim nächsten auswerfen die Rute schön senkrecht und locker halten und sobald der Futterkorb die Schnur ganz gestreckt hat, die Rute absenken. So triffst du deine Angelstelle auf Grund genau wieder und fütterst nicht auf 50 qm Fische  sondern hälst sie schön konzentriert auf einer Stelle. 

Ach ja und am Anfang vom Feedern ruhig das Futter lockerer stopfen und mehrere Würfe machen, damit du erstmal Futter an den Platz bekommst. Gut geeignet sind dafür die großen Futterkörbe wo richtig was rein geht. 30 sek liegen lassen, und wieder raus damit.  Das machst du am Anfang 3-5 mal, dann wechselst du auf die kleineren, normal großen Körbe. 

Viel Erfolg! |wavey:


----------



## Mozzer (18. August 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*

Zum Werfen noch was. Am gegenüberliegenden Ufer suchst du dir ein Ziel aus, in die Richtung wirfst du jedes Mal... genauer gehts dann nicht mehr...


----------



## DerSchneider (18. August 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*

JO kann Mozzer da zustimmen was das Werfen und das Füttern angeht.
Mit der Futtersorte und den Inhaltsstoffen musst mal experimentieren... ich verwende die Produkte von Mosella und Marcel van den Eynde und bin sehr zufrieden, um auf dauer Kosten zu senken würde ich an deiner stelle auch mit verschiedenen Mehlen experimentieren und diese mit den Futtersorten und Additiven kombinieren.Auch hier gilt weniger ist mehr, soll heißen mit bedacht mischen und auf Inhaltstoffe achten und sie aufeinander abstimmen, nicht alles in einen Topf und fertig :m 
Wie du das Futter zum Angelplatz bekommst ist eigentlich egal, praktischer und platzsparend als ein Farbeimer ist eine faltbare Futterwanne ( Venturieri etc.) in denen meißt schon Sieb etc. integriert sind.


----------



## EgoZocker (18. August 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*

Vielen Dank! #6 #6 #6 
Habe mich nämlich schon gefragt, wie man dieselbe Stelle nochmal zielgenau treffen kann |supergri 
Zum Futter: Paniermehl allein mit Partikeln und Aromen reicht also nicht aus?
Kommt nämlich deutlich billiger #c


----------



## DerSchneider (18. August 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*

Ich weiß ja nicht wie intensiv du feederst, da ich den Großteil meiner Fische mit dem Feeder fange( den Rest mit Bolo und Match) und mich drauf spezialisiert hab reicht mir das reine Paniermehl als Grundlage nicht, aber es ist sehr wohl möglich auch so ein fängiges Futter herzustellen #6


----------



## Karpfenchamp (18. August 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*

Leute das passt zwar nicht zum Thema Futterkorb aber wie lange wartet ihr beim Feedern bis ihr den Anschlag setzt. Ich schlage an wenn es so etwa 4 kurze Zupfer hintereinander waren und trotzdem hängt nichts drann. Habe gestern mit dem Feedern begonnen und erst 2 Fische auf die Feederrute gefangen. Schlagt ihr nur dann an wenn ein richtig heftiges Schlagen der Spitze kommt? Das war nähmlich bei meinen beiden Fischen der Fall. Wenn ich nicht bei den 4 kurzen Zupfern anschlage ist entweder der Köder immer ab oder der Fisch lässt sofort wieder vom Köder ab. Und ich verwende schon eine weiche Spitze mit einem unbeschwerten Futterkorb und ein 14er Vorfach. Ist das zu stark? Ich habe leider nur ne 25er Hauptschnur. Habe zur Zeit keine dünnere. Leute helft mir ich fange mit der Feeder einfach zu wenig.


----------



## DerSchneider (18. August 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*

Moinsen ganz ruhig, du kannst doch nicht jetzt schon sagen das du mit dem Feeder zu wenig fängst  
Mit den Bissen is das so ne sache, du wirst schnell das richtige Gefühl dafür haben ,eine Faustregel hab ich da auch nicht.Die Bisse sind in vielen Gewässern unterschiedlich und der Anschlag hängt auch von der Montage ab.Viele sagen das beim Feedern beim ersten Zupfer angeschlagen wird, das klappt aber auch nicht immer deswegen rate ich dir öfter mit deiner neuen Rute los zu ziehen und die Bisse zu beobachten, nach dem 10ten Ansitz hast du es im Blut #6


----------



## Mozzer (18. August 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*

EgoZocker,
Paniermehl ist ein büsch´n wenig. Schau dir mal die Inhaltsangaben von Feederfutter an. Da |kopfkrat was da alles drin ist. Investier mal in eine Packung Feeder von Mosella und du fischt auf einmal in einer anderen Welt. Das Futter hat die ideale Komination von Lockerheit und Klebkraft. Kannst du sicher auch ähnlich selber machen. Und nicht zu viel Wasser nehmen, du willst keinen Kuchenteig anrühren  , auch wenn´s so riecht, sondern brauchst eine Konsistenz, die der von nassen, feinen Haferflocken die leicht kleben, ähnelt. Im Netz findest du passende Rezepte die sich sicherlich günstiger umsetzen lassen, z.B. www.psvd.de unter Lockfutterrezepte. Ein wenig probieren, denn bekommst du den Bogen schon raus. :m

Karpfenchamp,
derscheider hat nicht unrecht. es kommt auf das gewässer und den fisch an, der beißt. ´ne barbe eben anders als ´ne große vorsichtige brasse. die barbe kannste nicht übersehen . hängt auch sehr stark von dem von dir verwendeten material und deiner montage (!!) ab.  ne harte rute  zeigt  einen biß erst an, wenn  schon fast alles zu spät ist und der fisch den haken bis anschlag  im magensack hat und eine extrem feine  spitze zittert schon heftig wenn ein rotauge mal gucken kommt. vielleicht zittern auch die maden vor angst, was man dann sehen kann, man weiß es nicht. |wavey:

selbst an stellen wo du regelmäßig angeln gehst, wirst du sehr unterschiedliches beißverhalten feststellen können. es gibt tage, da mußt du aufpassen wie ein schießhund und beim kleinsten zupfen sofort anschlagen und an anderen tagen, da reißt es dir fast die rute aus dem halter, bei 20 cm fischen. 

immer gut, wenn auch auf die dauer anstrengend, ist die hand auf die rute zu legen und mit geflochtener schnur zu fischen. da merkst du zupfer, die du an der rute nicht siehst. 

ich warte meist bis die innere stimme schreit "jetzt!" :m
das kann nach dem ersten deutlichen zupfen sein, oder erst nach mehreren attacken (schreibt man das so?)...


----------



## EgoZocker (19. August 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*

Schöne Seite, werd mich dann mal umgucken und experimentieren  
Danke nochmal!#6


----------



## Bergsieger (19. August 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*

Achja und du kannst auch mal http://www.feederangeln.de.vu/ besuchen. Wenn du z.B mal deine Lörbe selber bauen willst oder so.


----------



## Mozzer (19. August 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*

Immer gerne. :m

Schreib mal, wie es das nächste mal klappt... viel Erfolg und Spaß!

Petri. 

|wavey:


----------



## ossis angelladen (20. August 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*

wenn der futterkorb den futterplatz erreicht hat, ist dessen zweck erfüllt. sollte im verlauf kurzer zeit ein biss erfolgen, muß durch den anschlag das futter denselben verlassen.
drückst du das futter zu fest, verteilst du das futter während des drills weiträumig.
das bringt auch die fische vom futterplatz weg.
eine vernünftige futtermischung, nach dem anmachen gesiebt, kann dir dabei helfen.
als körbchen solltest du eines mit einem großen durchmesser nehmen, welches ein einfaches befüllen und dosiertes herauslösen des futters ermöglicht.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (20. August 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*

Danke für eure Tipps Leute mithilfe von Längeren Vorfächern hatte ich dann endlich Erfolg. Allerding war ich mit der Feederrute Nachtangeln und habe erst um 21 Uhr angefangen nebenbei ne Aalrute ausgelegt. Ich konnte 2 schöne Plötzen und ne 33cm Schleie landen. ich hatte ich noch einen Karpfen drann aber der hat mit meinem 12er Vorfach im Schilfgürtel kurzen Prozess gemacht und es gesprengt. Bilder stelle ich gleich rein.


----------



## EgoZocker (20. August 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*

@ Karpfenchamp

Was für ein Futter hast du benutzt?


----------



## bw1 (20. August 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*

Moin,

in stehenden Gewässern oder nur schwacher Strömung setze ich unmittelbar nach dem Wurf einen Anhieb, so dass das Futter aus dem Feeder fliegt. Das hat zum einen den Vorteil, dass das Futter in Hakennähe offen auf dem Grund liegt und zweitens, dass ein leerer Feeder den Anhieb deutlich erleichtert. Denn wenn beim Biss noch Futter im Feeder ist, muss man beim Anhieb dieses Gewicht mitbewegen, so dass vor allem bei monofiler Schnur viel Kraft verloren geht. 

Gruß, Burkhard


----------



## Karpfenchamp (20. August 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*

Ich habe das " Mosella Favourite Lake Stillwassser Etang" vermengt mit etwas Erde(beschwert das Futter), Mais und Semmelmehl benutzt. Dann habe ich bei jedem Wurf den Korb voll gemacht und ihn immer an die gleiche Stelle geworfen.

Achja die bilder:


----------



## EgoZocker (21. August 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*

Schöne Fische! Wollt heute Feedern gehen, aber wenn man sich das Wetter so anschaut ::v :v :v Es regenet schon den ganzen Vormittag und Besserung ist nicht in Sicht #q


----------



## Karpfenchamp (21. August 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*

Ich überlege ob ich heute mal am tag Feedern gehe.


----------



## EgoZocker (21. August 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*

Warum nicht? Lohnt sich sicherlich. Hab das meiste eher tagsüber gefangen, also hau dich rein #6 !!


----------



## Bergsieger (21. August 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*

Hi
Also bei uns am vereinssee brauche ich nachts gar nicht feedern.Es beißt nämlich gar nichts.Aber Tagsüber klappt das sehr gut


----------



## Karpfenchamp (21. August 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*

Ging einigermaßen. Konnte 3 Brassen und nen Kaulbarsch verhaften. Habe an einem Elbwasserfall unterhalb der Rausche gefeedert. Habe das Futter vorher extra mit etwas Mehl angedickt damit es erst am Grund nach einigem Rollen rausfällt. Hat auch geklappt. Köder waren Wurmstücken.


----------



## nikmark (23. August 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Es reicht sicherlich, wenn du von beiden seiten mit einem finger preßt-ansonsten mach die probe aufs exempel und drück mal so fest du kannst und guckst, obs drinbleibt




*TAAATÜÜÜÜTAAATAAAA*  :m 

Andy, Andy  #d 

Nikmark


----------



## EgoZocker (23. August 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*

Alsoooo, war gestern Feedern. Futter war eine Mischung aus Paniermehl, Biskiutmehl, Maismehl, Salz und Vanillezucker. Das mit dem Werfen hat wirklich gut geklappt :m  Die erste Stunde gab es nur vorsichtige Zupfer. Habe dann den Köder etwas unterhalb der Futterstelle angeboten und da ging's dann los:
konnte drei Rotaugen (37, 34 und 27cm) sicher landen, wobei das große richtig schön gezogen hat |supergri  Also fürs erste war es doch ein erfolgreicher Angeltag mit der Feederrute!


----------



## DonCamile (17. November 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*

Futterkörbe:

http://www.esox-angelsachse.de/themen/angelgeraete/futterkoerbe/futterkoerbe_text/grundlagen.htm


----------



## mafri (25. November 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*

Mit dem Einhängen der Schnur in den Clip ist das so eine Sache ( ich mache es ja auch so ).
Solltes Du mal einen heftigen Biss bekommen und der Fisch kann keine Schnur nehmen, dann ist Schnurbruch vorprogrammiert. Kann bei großen Barben, wie sie im Rhein und Main vorkommen schon mal passieren.

Gruß
Mafri


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (26. November 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*

Da es im Main ja scheinbar viele Barben gibt muss ich Mafi Recht geben, es sollte mit etwas Übung kein Problem mehr sein eine Stelle zielgenau zu treffen (wenn nicht schwimmt ein Stromfisch wie z.B. die Barbe welche am Tag 8km zurücklegt auch mal 5 Meter weiter). Sollte diese jedoch den Köder nehmen und die Schnur kann nicht schnell genug freigegeben werden ist es vorbei. Was ist jetzt mehr wert, die einzige Barbe am Tag zu überlisten oder Hauptsache auf den Zentimeter genau liegen?
Ebenso würde ich nicht unbedingt Futter für über 3€ das Kilo benutzen und mir ne gute Grundmischun für ca. 1 € kaufen. Langt doch eigentlich auch (gerade beim knappen Budget eines Junganglers).


----------



## Fischers Fritz (30. November 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*

Wie viel Gramm Futterkörbchen braucht man für leichte bis mittlere Strömung damit der korb fest am Grund liegt und nicht rollt?

Danke


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (30. November 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*

@fritz: das kannst nur du selbst beantworten. hängt auch vom schnurdurchmesser usw. ab. wichtig ist auch die schnur nicht nach dem einwerfen zu straffen, lass das lieber die strömung erledigen


----------



## Fischers Fritz (30. November 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*

Danke erst ma dafür ich fische mit einer 0.25 mono schnur.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (30. November 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*

Mach ich auch. Kenne jetzt deine Definition von mittlerer Strömung nicht, würde aber mal generell behaupten das man mit 100g schon sehr guten Grip hat (bis 20m Entfernung). Nimm zum Test mal je 60,80,100,120 mit. Dann weisste was ok ist. Doch Vorsicht: Strömung kann sich während ein paar Stunden auch verändern .


----------



## ThomasRö (30. November 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*



			
				MainzGonsenheim schrieb:
			
		

> Mach ich auch. Kenne jetzt deine Definition von mittlerer Strömung nicht, würde aber mal generell behaupten das man mit 100g schon sehr guten Grip hat (bis 20m Entfernung). Nimm zum Test mal je 60,80,100,120 mit. Dann weisste was ok ist. Doch Vorsicht: Strömung kann sich während ein paar Stunden auch verändern .


Für leichte bis mittlere Strömung 100 Gramm Futterkörbe? Davon abgesehen, dass ich nur mit rollendem Futterkorb angle, bleiben mir bei wie ich finde mittlere Strömung im Rhein an den Stellen an denen ich angle 40 Gramm Körbe liegen. Natürlich nicht wenn ein Schiff kommt usw., aber da muss man eh neu auswerfen das zieht ja eh die Futterspur fort.
Aber zu dem Gewicht das du brauchst, kann man nur sagen: Versuch macht klug! #6


----------



## DerStipper (30. November 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*

@MG
ich fische in der Mosel was ich schon zur gehobenen Strömung zählen würde mit 40g Körben wenn überhaupt so schwer deshalb will ich auch den Endplatz


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (30. November 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*

@thom: das würde ich bei stehendem gewässer nehmen . wie gesagt ich weiss nciht wie es dort aussieht. unsere körbe sollen auch bei schiffen liegen bleiben, da ganu dann die bisse kommen. andere länder ........ 

@stipper: du bist der chef (aber nur samstag


----------



## Fischers Fritz (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Futterkorb*

Also Schifffahrt ist da nich das Flüsschen ist auch so um die 30 Meter breit.


----------

